# Vienna broadcasts



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

For your attention:

Dienstag, 24. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Piotr. I. Tschaikowski
SCHWANENSEE (Vorstellung vom 16. März 2014)
Choreographie: Rudolf Nurejew
Musikalische Leitung: Alexander Ingram
Mit u.a.: Olga Esina, Vladimir Shishov, Eno Peci


Mittwoch, 25. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Richard Strauss / Hugo von Hofmannsthal
DIE FRAU OHNE SCHATTEN (Vorstellung vom 10. Juni 2019)
Musikalische Leitung: Christian Thielemann
Inszenierung: Vincent Huguet
Mit u.a. Camilla Nylund, Evelyn Herlitzius, Nina Stemme, Stephen Gould, Wolfgang Koch

Donnerstag, 26. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Richard Strauss / Hugo von Hofmannsthal
ARABELLA (Vorstellung vom 1. Februar 2016)
Lyrische Komödie in drei Akten
Musikalische Leitung: Cornelius Meister
Inszenierung: Sven-Eric Bechtolf
Mit u.a. Anja Harteros, Tomasz Konieczny, Ileana Tonca, Herbert Lippert, Hila Fahima


Freitag, 27. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Edvard Grieg
PEER GYNT (Vorstellung vom 4. Dezember 2018)
Musikalische Leitung: Simon Hewett
Choreographie: Edward Clug
Mit u.a. Jakob Feyferlik, Alice Firenze, Eno Peci, Zsolt Török

Samstag, 28. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Giuseppe Verdi
DON CARLOS (Vorstellung vom 4. Oktober 2020)
Grand opéra in fünf Akten
Musikalische Leitung: Bertrand de Billy
Inszenierung: Peter Konwitschny
Mit u.a. Malin Byström, Jonas Kaufmann, Eve-Maud Hubeaux, Igor Golovantenko, Michele Pertusi, Virginie Verrez


Sonntag, 29. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Giacomo Puccini
LA BOHÈME (Vorstellung vom 29. November 2018)
Oper in vier Akten
Musikalische Leitung: Speranza Scappucci
Inszenierung: Franco Zeffirelli
Mit u.a. Benjamin Bernheim, Marina Rebeka, Samuel Hasselhorn, Mariam Battistelli

Montag, 30. November 2020, 19.00 Uhr
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
DIE ENTFÜHRUNG AUS DEM SERAIL (Vorstellung vom 12. Oktober 2020)
Deutsches Singspiel in drei Aufzügen
Musikalische Leitung: Antonello Manacorda
Inszenierung: Hans Neuenfels
Es singen Lisette Oropesa, Daniel Behle, Regula Mühlemann, Michael Laurenz, Goran Juric


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

On the radio I suspect?


----------

